# Leslie Nielsen: 1926 - 2010



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

> Leslie Nielsen, the serious young actor who enjoyed far greater fame in a second career as a bumbling, older, comic actor in hits such as Airplane! and the Naked Gun series, has died from complications from pneumonia brought on while battling a staph infection. He was 84.


https://www.imdb.com/news/ni5824724/

The world will seem less amusing without you in it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's all the more interesting in that he was playing so many straight roles up until "Airplane!" and "The Naked Gun." Hell, he was unrecognisable to me the first time I saw "Forbidden Planet." How he managed to hide his gift for comedic timing for that long I will never know.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

...and don't call me Shirley!


----------



## Good Morning Sir! (Nov 15, 2010)

"What a Nice Bieber you have!"

"Thanks, I just had it stuffed"


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Wish they could have made that last Naked Gun movie that they were talking about recently...

The world lost a very funny man...


----------



## Good Morning Sir! (Nov 15, 2010)

I will never forget Mr Papsmear in TNG1


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Requiem aeternam! My all-time favorite actor!


----------



## imabsolutelyunique (Jul 17, 2012)

Rest in peace.


----------



## racebannon (Aug 17, 2014)

RIP Mr. Nielsen


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

racebannon said:


> RIP Mr. Nielsen


Dude, take a step back and breathe. You're resurrecting dozens of old threads that haven't been active for years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Dude, take a step back and breathe. You're resurrecting dozens of old threads that haven't been active for years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Fraser Tartan said:


> We've had to endure two days of this. Looks like it's all part of a mad rush to hit a certain post count in a short period of time at our expense.


Agreed on both accounts. I wanted to step in earlier today and give advice along the same lines, but add that little one liners that do not add anything to the discussion that has already ended does not need to be said. If you have something meaningful to add to the discussion that was maybe overlooked or have new information by all mean please let us know.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Reuben said:


> Dude, take a step back and breathe. You're resurrecting dozens of old threads that haven't been active for years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's been dead for 4 years now.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Howard said:


> He's been dead for 4 years now.


Then how was he posting this afternoon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Then how was he posting this afternoon?


Leslie Nielsen... not racebannon. lol


----------

